# MARYLAND TRIAL???



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

ANYONE HEAR ABOUT THE Q, CALLBACKS/WINNERS?
THANKS 
JUSTONE


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Qualifying Results:
1st Place-Shannondoah's Highland Drake, MH 
O: Auggie Argabright, H: Kristen Hoffman
2nd Place-Le Bleu Deux - H:Bruce Koonce
3rd Place-Solum Deuce Of Walensis - H: Mike Osteen
4th Place-Kahn's Limited Edition Kyle, MH - H: M. Osteen
RJ-Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress***, H: Joyce Shaw
JAM-Creek Robbers Digin Dutchman - H: Bruce Lyster
JAM-Sommit's Jackson At River's Edge - H: Alex Abraham
JAM-Tailwalkers Black Marlin - H: M. Osteen
JAM-Ironweeds High Bird Shooter - Paul Brown
JAM-Meet Joe Black - H: Dan Beisner


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Pepper says congratulations to her sister Deuce and owner Jennifer Wallace for the 3rd place ribbon in the Q! Wahoo for the chocolate dog


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

CONGRATS AUGIE


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Auggie. Drake didn't care about those flushing ducks.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sadie says awesome job to her littermate Deuce and Jennifer Wallace for the 3rd place ribbon in the Qualifying


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations Auggie, and to Kristin also.


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

*Congratulations auggie*


any news on the open and am


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Congradulations


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

OPEN:
1st Place-AFC Voight's Dyna - H:M. DuBose
2nd Place-AFC Breeze Hill's Burnin' Comet - H: G. McGee
3rd Place-AFC Small Craft Advisory - H: G. Unger
4th Place-Island Creeks Tom Terrific - H: R. Roberts
JAM - None Given

Amateur:
1st Place-FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon - H: B. Willow
2nd Place-Rubie Begonia - H: B. Clark
3rd Place-AFC Rammin Sweet Candy - H: M. Bohn
4th Place-Tanks But No Tanks - H: B. Clark
RJ-A Cut Above III - H: B. Bernhard
JAM-AFC Tapper Jake MH - H: G. Francis
JAM-Brink's Virginia Lady - H: S. Ferguson
JAM-FC Emberain Beau Geste - H: J. Rasmuson
JAM-Implied Consent - H: E. Dixon

Derby:
1st Place-Firemark's Prayer Of Jabez - H: D. Jansen
2nd Place-Cropper's Tess Pilot - H: N. Cropper
3rd Place-Peakviews Miss Scarlet - H: M. Osteen
4th Place-Rogue's Nemesis - H: M. Osteen
RJ-Rebel Ridge Whistlin' Dixie - H: Lyn Yelton
JAM-Nashville Cat - H: Kristen Hoffman
JAM-Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time - H: Alvin Hatcher
JAM-Stoney Knolls Power Hitter - H: G. Francis
JAM-Big Mill Un Tuff Cook-e JH - H: C. Blades
JAM-Beaverdam's Au Poivre - H: P. Roberts


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

WOW, Rough is on *FIRE*! He has placed in almost every single trial he has run, that FC isn't too far off!


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Dont forget Sly Jamming the Open, the Suburban is on fire! All he needs is Harry Potter (Karl) to Start in the Derby.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Anthony Heath on the Paint for your puppy, is this her 1st derby point?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo - how 'bout that Jay! That's a derby first and second for the Firemark kids this weekend - they must have a really good breeder, huh????


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations Lee and Jay. Those Firemarkers are on fire. It's exciting to hear about it.

Pat


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Auggie- Congrats on Drakes 1st!!!

I thought 4th in went to Espirit's Odd Man Rush? 

Katie


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Lee Nelson (owner) and David Jensen (trainer and handler) for the blue ribbon in the derby. Jay is a great dog.


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats to you Auggie! That's two now....leave the Q, lots of 'em won't miss you :wink: 
A big conrgratulations to Dave Jensen & Lee Nelson for the derby win!
Also, a big congratulations to Blue Ridge Club member Greg McGee for the Open 2nd, which puts the "other" title on Comet...FC-AFC Breeze Hills Burnin' Comet!
Mindy...you go girl, whaddaya need, a half point for Oregon?
Bart....incredible
BRRC member Steve Ferguson with another JAM.
George, you & Jake are strong!
Way to go guys and gals!
Dave

Staying home this weekend regards


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Seems the Firemark Goldens are doing well all across the country this weekend!! 

Very nice! ..Congratulations to "that really good breeder" Too!!


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Rob,

Yep, that is her 1st point. 

Anthony


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Auggie said:


> OPEN:
> 1st Place-AFC Voight's Dyna - H:M. DuBose
> 2nd Place-AFC Breeze Hill's Burnin' Comet - H: G. McGee
> 3rd Place-AFC Small Craft Advisory - H: G. Unger4th Place-Island Creeks Tom Terrific - H: R. Roberts
> ...


Congrats to Rough! Your making your littermates proud! And to Liz with her JAM on her young dog Sly! 

What a happy truck!


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*WAY TO GO MIKE OSTEEN*

DR MIKE, TRUCK LOOKS GREAT.......THANKS FOR DOING SO WELL WITH MY GIRLS.

JUSTONE

THANK YOU FOR EVERYONE'S SUPPORY ALSO!!!

DAVID YOU HELPED A LOT KEEPING ME INFORMED....THANKS, AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Maryland FT*

Thanks,

I don't think a dog could have done the third and forth series without a great trainer. Thanks Dave for putting Jay on the Derby list for me.

Lee Nelson


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Lee,
Congratulations on the derby first. David is a great trainer. All of the dogs have been doing well and they are all young ...the oldest just turned 4 in March. Go Team Breeze Hill       

Nancy


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Correction to the OPEN placements:

I heard from Rick Roberts this morning....
4th Place-Espirit's Odd Man Rush - H: Rick Roberts
Sorry, for the error... 

Thanks everyone for your congrats for Drake on his second 1st place
in the Q. Kristen Hoffman has really done a great job with him. Drake does nothing, but improve. His father, Cin-d's Storm Trooper, MH, MNH, QAA and I are very proud of him. 

Yes Dave, we'll be moving out of the Q and into the Big Boy stakes. :shock:


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

I looked right over Sly! Nice job!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go To everyone who placed last weekend. It was a great weekend!! In the both first and second place dogs got thier FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Congrats to Mindy Bohn for qualifying for the 2006 National Amateur!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

South Bay said:


> Congrats to Mindy Bohn for qualifying for the 2006 National Amateur!!!


Good for Mindy!   :!: :!:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

South Bay said:


> Congrats to Mindy Bohn for qualifying for the 2006 National Amateur!!!


AWESOME!!!! Congrats to Mindy!!!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Lee on making the Derby list with your blue ribbon!

Congratulations to Mindy. I'll guess you'll be catching a ride to Klamath Falls with Randy?


John


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is great, congrats Mindy.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratulations, Rough, Gary and Liz!! He really is on a role!


----------

